
Johnson&Johnson faces multibillion opioids lawsuit that could upend big pharma - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/jun/22/johnson-and-johnson-opioids-crisis-lawsuit-latest-trial
======
dlphn___xyz
but the sacklers are still untouched...

